# Fastest incubation times?



## Trollolloller (May 23, 2015)

Which species have the shortest ooth incubation time?


----------



## aNisip (May 23, 2015)

I think species in the Empusidae family have the shortest incubation times; ~two weeks (_Empusa fasciata)_.


----------



## Trollolloller (May 23, 2015)

I just Googled that species and was amazed to see how astonishing it's appearance is. I absolutely love the moth-like antennae. Any idea who or where sells these?


----------



## Danny. (May 23, 2015)

Two weeks Empusa pennata.


----------



## Trollolloller (May 23, 2015)

Danny. said:


> Two weeks Empusa pennata.


Yes, they are closely related I believe, and are similar in appearance and incubation time. Any other species, or info on where to buy them?


----------



## MantidBro (May 23, 2015)

my budwing ooth took three weeks. Not as fast but pretty quick compared to other species


----------

